# Sheraton Broadway Plantation, Myrtle Beach



## iluvwdw (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi, all.  I am considering going next summer for 5 nights.  We would check in on Sunday and check out on Friday.  I am looking for opinions from those who have stayed there.  We have never been there before!  

We would be booking a 1 bedroom Deluxe villa, but I see they have two available...a 470 square foot villa, which does NOT include a patio, and a 490 square foot villa, which DOES.  Does anyone know how I can make sure I get the room with the patio?  

I will be booking this room 90 days out,since I am staying for less than a week.  Does anyone think I will have problems to book a stay in the summer? 

We have two children...they will be 6 1/2 and 3 at the time of travel.  Are there activities for them?

I see that it is about a mile from the beach.  Are there shuttles that take you there?  Can you walk?  

What about Broadway at the Beach...any thoughts?  I see there are lots of restaurants located there.

Thanks for any answers you can provide in my preliminary planning stage!  THANKS!!!!!


----------



## Courts (Sep 13, 2007)

iluvwdw said:


> Hi, all.  I am considering going next summer for 5 nights.  We would check in on Sunday and check out on Friday.  I am looking for opinions from those who have stayed there.  We have never been there before!
> 
> We would be booking a 1 bedroom Deluxe villa, but I see they have two available...a 470 square foot villa, which does NOT include a patio, and a 490 square foot villa, which DOES.  Does anyone know how I can make sure I get the room with the patio?
> 
> ...


Looks like the larger is referred to as a "standard" one bedroom, which is the one in which we have stayed. This is a beautiful resort. 

Summer is a very high demand season at the Broadway.

You will need to drive to the beach about two and a half *long* blocks.

Broadway at the beach is like a mini Disney World, great for you and the kids.


.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 13, 2007)

I am praying that this is a nice resort; I am taking my Mother-in-Law in October 2007.


----------



## iluvwdw (Sep 13, 2007)

Courts said:


> Looks like the larger is referred to as a "standard" one bedroom, which is the one in which we have stayed. This is a beautiful resort.
> 
> Summer is a very high demand season at the Broadway.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info!  I don't care WHEN  we go in the summer...not picky!  My DS will have a summer program at school, but I don't mind pulling him out for that.  Heck, I will even take him out of regular school towards the end of the year...he's only in 1st grade.  

Do you think I'll have a tough time getting a unit?  I definitely want the standard one bedroom...on the StarOptions chart, it only lists 1 BR, 1 BR Premium, etc.  I only have the options for the 1 BR, but want to make sure i get that patio!  Nothing beats sitting out on the patio with an adult beverage after the kids are asleep!


----------



## iluvwdw (Sep 13, 2007)

pedro47 said:


> I am praying that this is a nice resort; I am taking my Mother-in-Law in October 2007.



Pedro, I can't wait to hear your review once you get back!


----------



## Courts (Sep 13, 2007)

pedro47 said:


> I am praying that this is a nice resort; I am taking my Mother-in-Law in October 2007.



No worries here. My only complaint is the lack of umbrellas around the pool. However, I did spend a lot of time on the bar stools. 

Make sure you go to Broadway at the beach (a misnomer, not really at the beach) the first day or two. It will help in planning the rest of your week. It is just a half (long half) block away - don't try to walk though.

Make sure you get a map of Broadway at the beach - it is very big.

.


----------



## Courts (Sep 13, 2007)

iluvwdw said:


> Thanks for the info!  I don't care WHEN  we go in the summer...not picky!  My DS will have a summer program at school, but I don't mind pulling him out for that.  Heck, I will even take him out of regular school towards the end of the year...he's only in 1st grade.
> 
> *Do you think I'll have a tough time getting a unit?*  I definitely want the standard one bedroom...on the StarOptions chart, it only lists 1 BR, 1 BR Premium, etc.  I only have the options for the 1 BR, but want to make sure i get that patio!  Nothing beats sitting out on the patio with an adult beverage after the kids are asleep!


I'm just guessing, but it may be tough.

.


----------



## iluvwdw (Sep 13, 2007)

Courts said:


> I'm just guessing, but it may be tough.
> 
> .




THANKS...I might try to book a villa for when the kids are still in school.  And if I can change it closer to my travel date for the summer months, I'll pay the $29 fee.  We'll see how it goes....

Thanks for the info!


----------



## shagnut (Sep 13, 2007)

It is a beautiful resort except that it is not on the beach.  I went last May and enjoyed it. If you want, I have pics of the resort and of the area. PM me with your addy if you want to see them.  shaggy


----------



## ljlong15 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hello,

We went in late august-the week the kids down south went back to school.  We have a 4 year old and a 8 year old.  The resort is very nice.  The 1 bedroom is not as big as other 1 bedrooms I have stayed in(especially if you are not a corner unit.)  I had purchased a pizza at the grocery store and when I took it out of the fridge--realized then there was no oven(stove, small sink, microwave and refrigerator.)  The patio we never sat on once--very small--I think two chairs on it--not even sure if it had a table-don't think so.

The resort seemed pretty empty.  They have a lazy river pool and an indoor pool which our boys really enjoyed.  They also have minature golf(free) on site-nicely done.  Not much activities going on--Marriott resorts are great for that.  

We did not like the fact that it did not have a MarketPlace like Marriott resorts--so handy when you need something you forgot.  Also, we stayed at the Marriott OceanWatch as well(later in the week)and having beach access is so nice.  If we go again--it would be to the Marriott.  

Broadway on the Beach-nice-little shops and plenty of restuarants.  Also, minature golf and a few other things for the kids to do-$$.  Barefoor Landing--thought it was very run down.


----------



## iluvwdw (Sep 13, 2007)

shagnut said:


> It is a beautiful resort except that it is not on the beach.  I went last May and enjoyed it. If you want, I have pics of the resort and of the area. PM me with your addy if you want to see them.  shaggy




PM sent!  THANKS!


----------



## iluvwdw (Sep 13, 2007)

ljlong15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We went in late august-the week the kids down south went back to school.  We have a 4 year old and a 8 year old.  The resort is very nice.  The 1 bedroom is not as big as other 1 bedrooms I have stayed in(especially if you are not a corner unit.)  I had purchased a pizza at the grocery store and when I took it out of the fridge--realized then there was no oven(stove, small sink, microwave and refrigerator.)  The patio we never sat on once--very small--I think two chairs on it--not even sure if it had a table-don't think so.
> 
> ...



Thanks to a fellow Long Islander!!!  I appreciate your insight.  We would be staying there for 5 nights, 6 days.  We aren't able to stay a full week because we have StarOptions left over.  Staying someplace else is not really an option!

I'm not concerned with a market place or anything like that.  I never usually buy onsite at the resort anyway, due to the markup of the prices.  I always have a car and won't hesitate to go outside of the resort to get what I need.

Thanks for the info on the Pizza...no oven!  They probably have a convection oven in the microwave.  Not big enough for a pizza, no doubt!

Traveling the last 2 weeks in August will be out of the question for us next year, as DH won't be able to get off.  We took those 2 weeks this year and others with seniority have already mentioned they want those weeks, so we're out of luck there.  But like I said, I'm flexible with dates so I'm hoping I'll get something!

Thanks for your feedback!  I appreciate it!


----------



## Courts (Sep 13, 2007)

Here are some photos. http://www.starwoodvacationownership.com/sheraton_broadway_plantation/photos.jsp

There are three one bedroom units at Broadway Plantation.

The Premium 1-Bedroom Villa is 845 sq ft. (with balcony) fully equipped kitchen.

The standard 490 sq. ft. 1-Bedroom Villa (with balcony)

The 470 sq. ft. 1-Bedroom (with-OUT balcony)

.


----------



## iluvwdw (Sep 14, 2007)

Courts said:


> Here are some photos. http://www.starwoodvacationownership.com/sheraton_broadway_plantation/photos.jsp
> 
> There are three one bedroom units at Broadway Plantation.
> 
> ...




Thanks, but I'm aware.  I would be getting the 490 sq foot or 470 sq foot, but I DEFINITELY want the balcony!


----------



## midwest6 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sheraton Broadway.....our favorite summertime resort  
90 days out for a summer week? verrrrry risky


----------



## ccy (Sep 17, 2007)

This year, were able to get the smallest 1-br (470 sq ft) at 5 months out (we went July 14-21).  That was the ONLY availability left for June/July.  It was a corner unit on the 3rd floor of bldg 12, we would have preferred a balcony but we didn't mind not having it.  There were 3 windows in the living area.  It was a little small for the 4 of us, our kids are 15 and 11.  The kids loved going to Broadway at the Beach, fireworks every Tues night.  The beach is about a mile away via public access in the quiet residential areas.  Parking wasn't a problem at all.  We took a mini ts tour of Marriott Oceanwatch, they offered us $99 for 3 night stay which we could use within a year, so we're going back in March for springbreak.  It was our first time in MB and we loved it!  Don't forget to try Little Pigs Barbecue (Frontage Road)!!!


----------



## jillandboy (Sep 17, 2007)

We took bikes and had a great time riding around.  We could  easily have biked to the beach but we drove to take along all our stuff.   We drove toward the beach and turned left, away from the hotels.  There were many small parking lots  a few blocks north and we found it quite easy to navigate.   We went to the beach 3-4 times during the week. 

We own a 2br lock off there.  The first year, my girlfriend rented a unit from me and never left the pool-- she didn't go to the beach at all!  But they loved the resort.    We deposited the other half. 

The second year we used it:  we split the 2br lock out w/ another family, we each had two adults, 2 kids.  We had the larger size unit and it was fine for our two large teenaged boys, but the smaller unit would have been tight w/ 2 big teens on a smaller sofa bed.  Our friends had smaller kids and they said they  were extremely comfortable on the smaller side. 

We loved being close to broadway, we went almost every day. 

The Publix shopping ctr nearby has a casual japanese restaurant in it.  We got take-out one night and it was really good.  There's also a health food store there that makes food (can't say it tasted wonderful, but I felt good after eating it  

We purchased there to get into Starwood. I know it's not their most elite resort, but we like it just fine; and it's one we can drive to and wouldn't mind being at every year.  It's funny, because we're in New Jersey and we have wonderful beaches to go to, but timeshares are cheaper than the Jersey shore...even if you pay _retail_! (thousands to rent a house for a week, millions to buy). 

Anyway, enjoy your stay!


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 19, 2007)

iluvwdw said:


> Pedro, I can't wait to hear your review once you get back!



We just returned from this outstanding resort.  I would rate it a Ten (10), but I cannot give it a Ten (10) because it is not on the beach.  However, in my opinion I would rate this resort a solid 9.5.

Location, quality of the villas, upkeep of the resort inside and out, grounds maintenance and housekeeping.

Also, to the owners at this resort; Sheraton will add three (3) new buildings in about three (3) months to this complex. .


----------



## STEVIE (Oct 19, 2007)

I am thinking of trying to exchange into this resort in 2009.  Will they be increasing pools and other recreational amenities to keep up with the expansion?  Sue


----------



## pointsjunkie (Oct 19, 2007)

the first year we owned with starwood we traded into te broadway plantation, it was lovely but the unit stunk from smoke. are the owners still allowed to smoke in the units? i would love to go there again but will only go if the units are no smoking.


----------



## Courts (Oct 19, 2007)

Does anyone actually sleep on the pull out sofa-beds ?

We tried many years ago with our 10 year old (at the time) but she complained about her back. 

.


----------



## Sthack (Oct 23, 2007)

*Can we request the lockoff unit?*

We have a confirmed exchange at the Sheraton Broadway for next summer.  The unit I exchanged (week, not points) was a standard 2 bedroom, not a lockoff.  What are my chances on getting the larger 2 bedroom (lockoff) if I make the request?  We really will need the extra space since there will be 4 adults and 4 teenagers. What's the earliest I can make a request?

Thanks!


----------

